# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Overgang

## Fritselientje

Hoi alle vrouwen die in de overgang zitten of geraken

momenteel ben ik voor mijn gevoel flink bezig om in de overgang te geraken, ik ben 51 jaar, en eigenlijk nog steeds met regelmaat ongesteld, hoewel het de laatste 3 keer erg lang of erg kort op zich liet wachten.
echter de meeste problemen heb ik met allerlei vage klachten, vermoeidheid, benauwdheid, boeren laten :Embarrassment: , en windjes laten :Embarrassment:  op de meest onverwachte momenten.

eigenlijk wacht ik op het moment waar al die vrouwen over schrijven, dat de overgang je o zo veel positiefs kan geven, als ware dat je het licht ziet :Smile: 

wie heeft de volgende klachten en kan mij hierin wat advies geven:
benauwdheid, rondom het tijdstip dat ik ongesteld moet worden.
maagklachten, zuurbranden, zo'n 3 dagen voordat ik ongesteld moet worden
vermoeidheid
veel niezen :Confused: 
obstipatie ( echt niet normaal hoe erg) ondanks drinken, fruit eten en alle advies om obstipatie te voorkomen.
een huisarts die echt nooit maar dan ook nooit aan de overgang denkt, terwijl het toch zelf ook een vrouw is, en eigenlijk alles afdoet als Psychisch> ben net ook mijn baan kwijt, en eerlijk gezegd, zal me dat worst wezen, eindelijk eens tijd voor mezelf, ik ben geen carriere tijger, heb deze wel gemaakt.
ben meer een persoon van doe maar gewoon, heb een hekel aan presentatie, waar ik me momenteel wel heel erg aan erger, al dat gel..l over hoogopgeleide vrouwen, alsof dat een speciaal soort is :Mad:  ( moest er ff uit)
emotioneel, kan huilen om het minste of geringste, zelfs om een pamperreclame, ja zo erg is het :Embarrassment: 
kortom wie heeft goed praktisch advies, en wil dit met mij delen.
ik ben over het algemeen, een vrolijk en actief persoon, hoewel ik soms ook erg kan zemelen, hier dan ook weer zelf om kan lachen.

hoor het graag.

----------


## witkop

Komt op mij toch echt over als de overgang
Kun je niet naar een overgangsconsulente\/
\ik heb het ook bijna allemaal gehad

----------

